# Most Revolutionary Sounding Eroicas



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Beethoven's Third Symphony was truly revolutionary in many ways. Unfortunately it's seems hard for most performances or recordings.to convey this, particularly in I, which can sound meaninglessly repetitive if the drama isn't projected. My first exposure to the piece was a Furtwangler recording made during the War on some horrendous budget label, back in the 1970s. It hooked me right away; it really felt as if this was a life and death struggle. Listening to a Furtwangler recording recently of the work, dating from the 1950s and in much better remastered sound, was the first time in a while that the piece really managed to make me sit up and take notice.
I have numerous Eroicas in my collection (listening as I type to Blomstedt/Leipzig, from a bargain set that I had never quite gotten around to auditioning), and the current one is pretty good, but again just misses that sense of urgency, imo.
Who would TC members recommend? I don't care if it's HIPP or modern but since I've got the mono end of the world covered I'd like to have it in stereo


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Toscanini - esp the '49 NBC recording...this is drama, this is unlike anything Haydn, Mozart or anyone composed prior to it.


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

I'm not an advocate for or against HIP nor am I an advocate for or against big, bold romantic orchestras... I just like great music and artistry, no matter the style or school. Gardiner's Eroica fits the bill, as well as what you're looking for; urgent and fiery. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

I don't know how "revolutionary" it is, but I recommend Szell's Cleveland "Eroica", recorded in 1957 and first released on Epic vinyl in 1958 as one of the most impressive and satisfying I have owned.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Firing up Szell right now....


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Heck148 said:


> Toscanini - esp the '49 NBC recording...this is drama, this is unlike anything Haydn, Mozart or anyone composed prior to it.


Have you heard thee 10/28/39 recording? That's amazing also.


----------



## bz3 (Oct 15, 2015)

I like a great many Eroicas but Savall's is probably my absolute favorite. Karajan 77, Gardiner, and Reiner likely come next.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

Giulini with LAPO.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Failed to also mention a very nicely played and recorded performance with Andre Cluytens conducting the Berlin Philharmonic.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Manxfeeder said:


> Have you heard thee 10/28/39 recording? That's amazing also.


yes, I have that one....very good!!


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

bz3 said:


> I like a great many Eroicas ......Reiner likely come next.


Reiner is a great one - it, along with Toscanini '49 and von Matacic/CzPO are my favorites.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Bernstein on both Sony and DG


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

bz3 said:


> I like a great many Eroicas but Savall's is probably my absolute favorite. Karajan 77, Gardiner, and Reiner likely come next.


I also have Savall, which I like, and the later Toscanini, which is sort of a 'classical' sounding approach compared to Furtwangler. I am looking for a stereo alternative. I have the Hogwood, and it suffers from from some of the deficiencies of HIPP; scrappy string and squally oboe, horns that tend to bray; the Academy of Ancient Music got better in their later recordings. Savall is to light, just not enough muscle for such a powerful piece.
I wasn't aware that Reiner had recorded the work and I've ordered that


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Günter Wand.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Bernstein on both Sony and DG


Bernstein/NYPO is a good one...


----------



## brahms4 (May 8, 2017)

My SACD of Szell`s 1957 Eroica is one of my handful of favorite recordings of anything ever!


----------

